# Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?



## rave-master15 (26. April 2004)

Hallo ich habe in ein paar Tagen Anangeln(kennt ihr sicher vom angelverein).
So wollte nun mal fragen was ihr so für Futter nimmt und welche Hakengröße.
Es sind 3 Stunden zu Angeln auf Friedfisch. In dem Gewässer sind MAden und Mais und Brot ( kein Schwimmbrot) das beste. Welches Anfütterungszeug ist da das beste???
Und hier ein paar Bilder:schlammiger Boden, Moorig :b 
http://www.sav-itzehoe.de/html/krempermoor.html <--- Zu den Bilder

aso noch was welche sehne ist die beste dafür???


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. April 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

Hallo!

Willkommen im Board! Erstmal sind Wettkämpfe im Deutschland verboten! Also ändere bitte Deine Wortwahl sondern kommen wieder irgend welche Typen die sonst nichts zu sagen haben und drehen Dir einen Strick daraus...  #d

An Deinen Fotos sehen ich das bei Euch keine Strömung ist oder? Wenn ja, dann solltest Du ein sehr leichte Futter nehmen, das sofort an der Oberfläche eine Wolke bildet, die langsam zum Boden sinkt. Ein Tipp von mir sind Kokosflocken. Also Futter würde ich Dir das rote Kanal Brassen von Mosella raten. Nimm es für das Gemeinschaftsangeln pur sonst kannst Du es locker mit zwei drei Kilo Paniermittel mischen. Das Futter mischt Du einen Tag früher und siebst es jeden Tag einmal. Kurz vor dem Angel kommt noch ein viertel Liter Maden dazu (gewaschen) und dann hau rein. Fang mit Hakengröße 16 an und steigere Dich je nach Fischen bis Größe 6! Wenn die Großen da sind kannst Du mit großen Haken Die Lütten ausschließen.

Viel Glück  #6 

MFG

Kai


----------



## anglermeister17 (30. April 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

So wie der Raubfischer würd ichs auch machen, vor allem die lockere Konsistenz des futters ist wichtig. Wolken bildendes Futter zieht alle fische an, auch die größeren, wenn zuviele Kleinfische da sind, die die Futterwolken schon an der Oberfläche zerpflücken, musst du die Konsistenz etwas fester wählen. wird schon klappen... Viel Erfolg!!!


----------



## rave-master15 (2. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

So Leute ich danke euch und besonders den Raubfischer!!!

Habe es so gemacht wie du gesagt hast außer das ich net dein vorgegebenes Futter genommen habe. Habe Top Secret Casting Vanille genommen und noch ein wenig maismehl sowie maden und mais mit reingemischt. Als dies fertig war habe ich noch Top Secret Sirup reingemischt! Habe mit 14 Haken angefangen und auf Futterkorb und Pose, dann habe ich die Futterkorbangel rausgenommen und eine 4 Gramm Pose mit 6 Haken genommen. NUn kamen dann auch die großen an den Haken!!!

also habe 240 Gramm kleine Fische, 1000 Gramm Brassen, und ein
2900 Gramm Brassen.
Habe den zweiten Platz bekommen.Und noch den Preis für den größten Fisch.
(der 2900 Gramm Brassen)

PS: ein ein richtig schlechter Tag einige haben sogar garnichts gefangen.

Joa guter Tag.

Dankee


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

Na da gratulier ich doch recht herzlich!! 

Das ist doch ein super Ergebnis!

Weiter so!!


----------



## Thorbi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

So sah mein Ergebnis beim Anangeln am Sonntag aus! Das waren 17 Kilo und der 1. Platz!!!!!!

Gruß Thorbi#h


----------



## Sailfisch (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

Ihr metzelt doch hoffentlich nicht alle Fische nieder oder?


----------



## Thorbi (5. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

Doch, beim Hegefischen ist das so! Die werden an die Störche verfüttert!


----------



## powermike1977 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

saubere resultate!
hoffentlich kommt nicht gleich ein fotophiler fetischist und beschwert sich ueber den fischhaufen...ein glueckwunsch an euch, und natuerlich an die stoerche-gutne appetit!
petri-
mike


----------



## JonasH (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

Thorbi-... IS das der Ernst? ihrhabt aber schon Sconmaßen und so oder?!


----------



## anglermeister17 (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

@JonasH: Ich hab noch bei keinem Hegefischen mitgemacht, aber sinn eines solchen ist doch, überhand nehemende Fischpoputlationen, zu dezimieren, sie z.B vor Verbuttung oder ähnlichem schützen. Also wird hier wohl keine Rücksicht auf Mindestmaße genommen- vermute ich jetzt mal. Ansonsten ist es dem Verein überlassen, ob er mindestmaße festlegt oder nicht.
KEEP ON FISHING!!!


----------



## Torsk_SH (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

Hallo Leute!

Also bei Brassen wurden wir angewiesen keine zurück zu setzen, da unser Gewässer randvoll davon ist. Das was Thorbi gefangen hat ist, bitte nicht böse sein, keine überragende Leistung eher Durchschnitt. Da einzige was besonders ist, dass ist der Karpfen. Brassen werden/müssen geschlachtet werden. Das einzige was mich wundert ist, dass nur Große dabei sind. Sag mal Thorbi wo hast Du die gefangen? An welchem Kilometer?

MFG

Kai


----------



## KaulBarschKing (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

Bei unseren Hegefischen werden nur Edelfische zurückgesetzt, alle anderen werden verwertet.

mfg. Nico


----------



## Rausreißer (12. Mai 2004)

*AW: Wettkampf! Wie gehe ich ran?*

also ich sehe da keine untermassigen Fische, zugegeben hätte man die Fische etwas besser darstellen (Blut abwaschen usw.) können.
: Zum Anfischen: mein Tip sind zerquetschte Caster im Futter 3-4 Dosen (Maden in Puppenform) sowie Rotwürmer in Teilen..
Hat bei mir im Fruhjahr bei kalten Wetter (wenn Proteine im Speiseplan hoch stehen) immer gut geklappt.
Hebt das Futter zum Nachbarn deutlich ab...
Na mal viel Glück..
PS: Mais würde ich rauslassen...Nicht zum Hegefischen (wettkampf is ja nu verboten) Ist ein Sattmacher...


----------

